# شرح لالية عمل مضخة الحريق



## المهندس والمهندسة (13 مايو 2010)

اخواني الافاضل 

مطلوب مساعدة بانواع مضخات الحريق وافضلها والية عملها 

وشكرا


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (13 مايو 2010)

*مضخات الحريق كالتالى :
1- jokey pump و تكون صغيره فى الحجم و تعطى سريان من 10 الى 15 % من السريان الشبكه الحريق لك و تعطى ضغط عالى و هى muli-stage و الغرض منها تعويض اى فقد فى الشبكه نتيجه leakage 
2- elec. pump اما ان تكون horizontal splite case or end suction على حسب حساباتك الهيدروليكيه 
3- diesel engine و الغرض منها العمل عن انقطاع الكهرباء عن المبنى و هى لها نفس الضغط و السريان المطلوب فى الشبكه 
كيفيه العمل 
عند حدوث حريق 
1- تبدا الjokey pump بالعمل لتعويض الفقد فى الضغط فى الشبكه و نظرا لانخفاض الكبير للضغط فى الشبكه و زياده كميه السريان المطلوبه لا تستطيع المضخه ان توفر الاحتاجات فتتوقف عن العمل و تبد المضخه الكهربائيه فى العمل 
2- تعمل المضخه الكهربائيه بالعمل و تعطى السريان و الضغط المراد فى الشبكه حتى تتوقف اذا حققت المراد منها 
3- فى حاله فشل المضخه الكهربائيه فى توفير الضغط و السريان للشبكه او انقطاع الكهرباء 
4- تبدأ المضخه الديزل فى العمل و لا تتوقف ابدا اى بشكل يدوى 
لابد ان يكون الفرق فى التوقيت العمل بين المضخات لا يذكر 

اذا كان الضغط المراد للشبكه 100psi و السريان 500 حالون كل دقيقه 
نختار المضخه الجوكى كالتالى 50 جالون كل دقيقه و ضغط 115 psi 
و تكون المضخه الكهربائيه و الديزل q= 500 gpm & 100 psi 
يتم ضبط المضخات كاتالى 
المضخه الجوكى تعمل ما بين ضغط 115 psi الى ضغط 100 psi 
و المضخه الكهربائيه من 100psi الى 85psi 
و المضخه الديزل تبد العمل من ضغط 85psi الى مالا نهايه لا تتوقف الا يدويا 

ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك ولو قليلا 
مرفق رابط لدوره فى اعمال اطفاء الحريق 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t165663.html*​


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (13 مايو 2010)

_Fire Fighting Pumps_ 
ARRORA USA
ITT USA
PATTERSON USA
READY BAFFALO USA
PEARLESS USA
NAFCO UAE
يجب ان تكون كل المضخات حاصله الى UL-FM CERTIFICATE
انا لا افضل العمل من NAFFCO و لكن افضل PATTERSON OR ITT


----------



## المهندس والمهندسة (14 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير , لم يفتح معي ملف دورة اعمال الحريق 

وياريت المزيد من اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## ضيف سليمان (14 مايو 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## سليم صبرة (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا الك على المعلومات 
م.سليم صبرة 
مشرف السلامة فى محطة غزة لوليد الكهرباء 
التوقيع 
خلو موقع العمل من الاصابات هو جهد جميع العاملين وليس جهد فردى


----------



## noreldin2000 (15 مايو 2010)

معلومات قيمة 
جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن ما الفرق بين 
horizontal splite case or end suction


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (16 مايو 2010)

فى horizontal splte case توكن السريان على خط واحد و تكون مضخات ذات حجم كبير و تعطى flow كبير 
اما end suction فهى اصغر نسبيا و تكون اقل من حيث الflow 
من الممكن الاطلاع على الموقعين التالين 
من موقع patterson و ITT من الممكن اختيار المضخه عن طريق الموقع فقت قم بالتسجيل على الموقع 

http://www.pattersonpumps.com/pumpfinder.html 

http://www.peerlesspump.com/fire_pumps_prod_brochure.aspx#end

http://www.acfirepump.com/AC-Fire-Pumps.asp

http://www.spppumps.com/spp-pumps/divisions/fire-division/fire-division-intro.cfm


----------



## noreldin2000 (16 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الحالم (8 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا موضوع مفيد


----------



## عبدالرحمن غنيم (8 يوليو 2012)

*طلمبات لنافورة*

السلام عليكم 

ارجو من السادة المهندسين الافادة ,

مطلوب مني تصميم طلمبات لنافورة ابعادها 2.25*8 متر وعمقها 20سنتيمتر 

وفتحات خروج المياه من الجوانب 

ارجو الافادة.

م/ عبدالرحمن غنيم


----------



## mosaab hamad (8 يوليو 2012)

_​مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
وربنا يعطيك ألف عافية_​


----------



## mhsharkawy (10 يوليو 2012)

شرح بسيط و وافى شكراً


----------



## eng sayed 99 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراا اخي ومشكووووووووووور*


----------



## سعدالله العدوان (11 نوفمبر 2013)

حماده محمد سامى قال:


> *مضخات الحريق كالتالى :
> 1- jokey pump و تكون صغيره فى الحجم و تعطى سريان من 10 الى 15 % من السريان الشبكه الحريق لك و تعطى ضغط عالى و هى muli-stage و الغرض منها تعويض اى فقد فى الشبكه نتيجه leakage
> 2- elec. pump اما ان تكون horizontal splite case or end suction على حسب حساباتك الهيدروليكيه
> 3- diesel engine و الغرض منها العمل عن انقطاع الكهرباء عن المبنى و هى لها نفس الضغط و السريان المطلوب فى الشبكه
> ...


الف شكر على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (12 نوفمبر 2013)

حماده محمد سامى قال:


> * اذا كان الضغط المراد للشبكه 100psi و السريان 500 حالون كل دقيقه
> نختار المضخه الجوكى كالتالى 50 جالون كل دقيقه و ضغط 115 psi
> و تكون المضخه الكهربائيه و الديزل q= 500 gpm & 100 psi
> يتم ضبط المضخات كاتالى
> ...



كيف يتم ضبط الجوكي على ضغط اعلى من ضغط التشغيل؟!


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (12 نوفمبر 2013)

في الدورة التي قمت بإرفاق اللنك الخاص بها


> نتيجه حدوث التسريب من الشبكه عند الوصلات قد يحدث تسريب مقداره من 10 :15 gpm ولتعويض النقص فى الشبكه وانخفاض الضعط بها تعمل مضخه الحريق وقد يودى الى ذلك الى احتراقها لذلك تركب الجوكى لتعويض هذا النقص وللحفاظ على المضخه الكبيره فاذا كان ضغط الشبكه 245psi نجعل الجوكى تعمل عند 240 psi والمضخه الكبيره عند 230 psi .


----------



## hasankn (13 نوفمبر 2013)

رائع


----------



## hasankn (13 نوفمبر 2013)

ممتاز جداً يعطيكم العافية


----------



## hasankn (13 نوفمبر 2013)

هذا ما كنت ابحث عنه فعلاً


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (13 نوفمبر 2013)

يرجى مراعاة وجود خطأ خاص بضغط المضخات بالموضوع


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (17 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

